# Topics > Space >  MiRAGE, software library to enable fully autonomous space mission, AIKO - Intelligent Space Systems, Turin, Piedmont, Italy

## Airicist

Developer - AIKO - Intelligent Space Systems

----------


## Airicist

"AIKO: Artificial Intelligence for Autonomous Space Missions"

September 14, 2018

----------

